
Curlbash: locally save and checksum/review before curl|bash-ing - CarolineW
https://github.com/silentbicycle/curlbash
======
dozzie
Still a very dumb idea. You don't do network I/O in file handling or GUI code,
so why thoughtlessly cram together downloading things, compiling them, and
copying artifacts to places?

If you really think your users are _that dumb_ and can't run three commands,
your software will probably be too difficult for them to use anyway.

